# unser "miniteich" im badischen!



## katja (26. Juni 2008)

hallo ihr lieben,

des öfteren habe ich euch nun schon mit fragen bombardiert  

nun endlich zeige ich euch, von was ich spreche!  


dieses becken (1,40 m lang, 0,90 m breit, 0,40 cm tief) mit stein hat früher als eine art wasserspielbrunnen oder so gedient. 

nur:
1. ist mir das einfach zu naggisch
2. sieht es blöd aus, weil man die pumpe ja IN das becken stellen muss
3. ist das wasserauslassloch so weit oben, dass es höllisch laut plätschert und die hälfte vom wasser rausspritzt! :crazy 


also kurzerhand spielsand mit __ wasserpest und __ hornkraut, 2 zwergseerosen, feenmoos und schwimmfarn rein!

das beet neben dem becken ist mit folie ausgelegt, was dort alles wächst... ich kenn nur __ sumpfdotterblume und ich glaub ne sumpfschwertlilie ist auch dabei 

wenn ich beim tt schöne, passende pflanzen ergattern kann, werde ich den "teich" richtig bepflanzen


----------



## Eugen (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> ist mir das einfach zu naggisch
> ...
> wenn ich beim tt schöne, passende pflanzen ergattern kann, werde ich den "teich" richtig bepflanzen



stimmt,der is wirklich etwas naggisch  

In die beiden Ecken könnte ich mir Tannenwedel und Cypergras vorstellen.
Dazwischen __ Wasserstern, der auch im Winter noch grün bleibt.

  : und ich weiß auch,wer dir sowas am TT geben könnte.


----------



## Regina (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

Hallo Katja,


  
ich finde das Ding sieht immer noch wie eine Grabeinfassung aus.     Inklusive Grabstein. 

Trotzdem :ILY


Deine böse Lieblingsschwägerin


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*



			
				Regina schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das Ding sieht immer noch wie eine Grabeinfassung aus.Inklusive Grabstein.



Ach !!! Das ist kein Grabstein ?   


Ich muss weg......................


Sieht aber echt toll aus


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

Duuuuuu Katja  



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> : und ich weiß auch,wer dir sowas am TT geben könnte.



 Nim bitte nicht so viel! Sonnst wird mein Paket kleiner.

.


----------



## Eugen (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

@ volker

  dein erstes Paket ist doch schon unterwegs.

das zweite folgt nach dem TT.
wenn sie was übriglassen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

  Eugen!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> @ volker
> 
> dein erstes Paket ist doch schon unterwegs.



Du weißt es aber doch noch, .......................................................................... oder?  

 Mein Teich ist bis jetzt nur 16 m² groß.
Der Umbau auf ca. 35 m² ist erst für 2009/10 geplant und so lange geht das TT nicht.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

Duuuuuuu Katja!

Sach mal, wie hast Du das dicht bekommen?

Meine Finanzministerin möchte so was auch, nur etwas kleiner, so als etwas größere Vogleltränke.

Vielleicht so 200 - 300 Liter.

.


----------



## katja (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

duhuuu volker!!

ich hab 





das teil war schon da, als wir das haus gekauft haben!


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

Duhuuuuu Volker,

such doch mal unter "Dichtschlämme".


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

Hallo Katja,

was hat sich denn in der Zwischenzeit bei Deinem Teichlein getan?


----------



## katja (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

hallo else 
es hat sich einiges getan in meinem "teich" 
jede menge libellenlarven, etliche verschiedenste __ schnecken, unzählige __ rückenschwimmer usw. leben darin 
außerdem haben beide miniseerosen sowie zwei pflanzen vom letzten tt den winter überstanden! was ich schon erstaunlich finde, denn das wasser war ein einziger eiswürfel :shock
neu eingesetzt habe ich __ wasserstern und __ zwergrohrkolben. es sieht zwar noch nicht nach grüner wildnis aus, aber das wird schon noch.
heute ist es ziemlich bedeckt hier, aber sobald morgen die sonne rauslinst werde ich mal aktuelle bilders machen und einstellen


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

liebste else, ja, ich schäme mich, hatte deine frage völlig vergessen... 

da ich aber heute morgen eh mit kamera draußen war, habe ich gleich mal alles geknipst und dann fiel es mir auch wieder ein 

du siehst hier also "teich"becken mit moorbeet, beides hat sich im vergleich zum letzten jahr ganz gut gemacht, finde ich


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

hallöle!
ich habe gerade eben ein molchbaby (ca. 2 cm) entdeckt!! :freu voll süß!!


----------



## Inken (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

:freu Katja ist Molch-Omi!! :freu
Ich gratuliere!!  :gratuliere

Und ab jetzt nie wieder ohne Kamera an den Teich! Vielleicht kannst du es ja mal "erwischen"! 

LG!!


----------



## katja (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: unser "miniteich" im badischen!*

hallo ihrs!
ich bin sogar mehrfache oma 
vorhin konnte ich 5 der kleinen auf einmal bestaunen!
mit einer wasserhyazinthe zusammen hatte ich einen mittelgroßen molch "gekauft", im gleichen laden habe ich noch einen __ wasserstern mitgenommen, mir drängt sich also der verdacht auf, dass eine der pflanzen voller eier war und die kleinen bei mir geschlüpft sind 
die "leiter" bleibt aber weiterhin drin, denn ob die __ molche an den senkrechten wänden hochkämen, wenn sie denn türmen wollten, weiß ich nicht!
auf jeden fall würde ich gern wissen, wieviel sich insgesamt da drin tummeln 
zwei der fünf konnte ich gemeinsam knipsen, qualität ist zwar besch...., aber seht selbst, erkennen kann man sie


----------

